# Need help taming my new budgies



## Hinsans (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello all. 3 months ago i got my first two budgies, Kiwi and Blue. They are both male and about 5 months old.
I have been offering them millet and seed mix in my hand till this day but they still fear my hand and fly away. Occasionally they will come and stand on it when i have food but they are still hesitant. 
I am just wondering if Im doing something wrong? Should i wait for them to get completely comfortable with my hand before attempting to train them to step up etc? Will they even tame if i just hand feed them everyday or do i need to do more? I am just seeing so many people taming their birds in weeks and i feel like i am never gonna get anywhere with my birds 
thank you all for your time, my goal is just for them to be comfortable and interact with me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Are the budgies in the cage when they come to your hand or are they out of the cage free-flighted?

How large is their cage? The very minimum size cage for two budgies would be 76 cm long x 46 cm wide x 46 cm high.
Would you please post a picture of the two budgies in this thread?
From your avatar, it appears you have a male and a female.
If that is the case, you need to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.

To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

You've made good progress if they are coming to eat from your hand.
Now you can start using positive reinforcement training to start teaching them to step up, etc.*
*Positive Reinforcement in Training.*
*You may find that clicker training is helpful for your situation.
Basics of Clicker Training*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Hinsans (Aug 11, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> 
> ...


Hello. They come to me when they are both inside and outside the cage.
Perhaps i will try the clicker training  thank you for the help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How large is their cage? Length, Width, Height
The very minimum size cage for two budgies would be 76 cm long x 46 cm wide x 46 cm high.

Would you please post a picture of the two budgies in this thread?
From your avatar, it appears you have a male and a female.

If that is the case, you need to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

I agree with FaeryBee, she’s given you excellent advice!

Keep in mind that all budgies are individuals and are comfortable with people at their own pace. Comparing yourself with other budgie owners just leads to frustration! Additionally, it will take longer for two budgies to learn to trust you since they will normally prefer each other’s company. However, as mentioned above, there are many things you can do to help them learn to accept you as part of their “flock” !

The most important things are patience and going at their pace. It sounds like you’ve already made great progress. 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help.
Best wishes with your budgies! 

Cheers! 👋


----------



## Hinsans (Aug 11, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *How large is their cage? Length, Width, Height
> The very minimum size cage for two budgies would be 76 cm long x 46 cm wide x 46 cm high.
> 
> Would you please post a picture of the two budgies in this thread?
> ...


Hello, apologies for the long reply but their cage is 70cm long, 50 cm wide and 50 cm high.
Ive been told they are both male when i got them



StarlingWings said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums!
> 
> I agree with FaeryBee, she’s given you excellent advice!
> 
> ...


Thank you☺


----------

